# Has anyone ever used a log splitting service...



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 18, 2013)

Any experience or costs that you may be able to share?


----------



## bogydave (Jun 19, 2013)

To me. 
Splitting is one of the fun parts .

I've seen some on CL, 
"Splitter for rent or hire out with owner/operator."
Not sure the going price for the splitter & operator.

I'd bid it out for the "whole job"  VS " by the hour"


----------



## Michael Golden (Jun 19, 2013)

I just don't see how this would work out to be a good deal.  I have a lot of time in splitting wood so unless they are charging like 10 and hour, I think you could buy wood cheaper. I've never timed myself splitting a cord of wood but I would say a couple hours at least, but my splitter is old and slow!


----------



## wesessiah (Jun 19, 2013)

i'm different from everyone else, but i'd much rather split than buck. i sweat a lot more splitting, but i swear bucking feels tougher on my body. maybe it's my methods, but i really don't mind splitting. anyway, my neighbor occasionally rents a vertical splitter for $70 for two days.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah my plan is to rent a splitter for the day and have at it, I was searching for a used splitter and came across the ad, they say they give you 2 guys with the fastest splitter out there will stack, they charge $75 hr. if you had 3 cords of wood, how long do you think it would take them?


----------



## gzecc (Jun 19, 2013)

If you need to get rid of the wood on your property (on or two cords) its probably better to have it removed and buy "seasoned wood".  Its has to be more costly to have a service come to your property to split wood.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 19, 2013)

I've seen that ad. They must be just covering their costs with that rate. Impossible to give a time frame with all the variables of bucking, and moving the wood around. I would guess 4-6 hours for 3 guys.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, I could probably split a bit faster, but it generally takes about 3 hours for me to split a cord. Maybe a bit less, but I don't rush.
Two guys make the work go more than 2x faster in my experience.


----------



## Holzstapel (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like a good thread to share my recent experience with renting a log splitter on Craigs. 

Here is the ad:

"Buy it for $2000.00 or
$85 per day - $425 for the week [up to 7 days] or $160 for the weekend
25 Ton Hydraulic log splitter - MTD/Yard Machine
-Vertical and Horizontal positions.
- Includes tank of gas

***NOTE: trailer hitch uses 1-7/8" ball for towing ****

Local delivery and pick up can be arranged for a fee"

They are located about 40+/- minutes from me, but I figured I would ask about the weekend and delivery to see what they offered.  Im looking to rent it for this weekend and this was his response.
I can provide the splitter for the weekend and pick it up on monday / tuesday of next week if you need it for longer.
the rental would be
$160 for the weekend
$150 for delivery 
$310 total , plus deposit
There is also a deposit and security agreement of $500.00 which is refundable when I get the splitter back. 
Given your distance and the time for me I would ask for you to prepay the rental fee as well.

So, I would be looking at $310 + $500 deposit = $810 out of my pocket for a 2 day rental.    I'm speechless.

Looks like I'll be renting from the local rental joint (3 miles from my house)  for Saturday for $75 and signing out a work truck with a trailer hitch to save me the $40 delivery fee.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 19, 2013)

I can see such a service making sense if you have a lot of "free" trees from your own property and lack the the inclination, ability or equipment to do the work yourself.  Like bogydave, I wouldn't pay by the hour for it;  I'd only consider if if pricing was done by the cord, with maybe a flat 'service call' type fee to cover the cost of setup and cleanup.  The more wood you have to split and the less you want to do it yourself, the more sense it makes.


----------



## paul bunion (Jun 19, 2013)

At $75 an hour I think you will be looking at very expensive cords.  4-6 is a good estimate.   If they split small they make more money as every cycle takes time and every split needs to get picked up and stacked one at a time.   Other big variable is how far the wood need to be moved from where you split to where it gets stacked.  Taking it off the splitter and putting it on the stack in one motion is a lot faster than building up a mound of splits and then carrying it to stack across your yard.   I think you are better off in the long run putting your money into a splitter.  Or just keep using the ax and buy a big jug of Advil.


----------



## Applesister (Jun 19, 2013)

I cant believe you would consider this. 
I bought an MTD splitter from Lowes for 1300.00  26T vertical horizontal. In 1999, it has started on the second pull for the last14 years. 
You can split when you want...where you want. 810.00??? really?? you are 75% paid for!!
I bought the splitter and never looked back. Best investment I ever made.
Or look for someone who has a portable wood processor. Some smaller units boast a cord an hour. One man operation.


----------



## Holzstapel (Jun 19, 2013)

Applesister said:


> I cant believe you would consider this.
> I bought an MTD splitter from Lowes for 1300.00 26T vertical horizontal. In 1999, it has started on the second pull for the last14 years.
> You can split when you want...where you want. 810.00??? really?? you are 75% paid for!!
> I bought the splitter and never looked back. Best investment I ever made.
> Or look for someone who has a portable wood processor. Some smaller units boast a cord an hour. One man operation.


 
I hear ya!  I knew it would be expensive to rent it from the CL guy, but I didnt think it would be that high! 

I need to wait a season or two before I propose to the wife that we invest in a splitter.  In the meantime, I'll stick to the local rental joint which as never let me down.


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree with Apple, get yourself an mtd splitter from a box store.  Have my 25 ton and starts first pull everytime.  If you can find a buddy to go in half with you on the cost.  Wish my buddy would finish up with ours and i would lend you it for the weekend


----------



## Holzstapel (Jun 19, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> I agree with Apple, get yourself an mtd splitter from a box store. Have my 25 ton and starts first pull everytime. If you can find a buddy to go in half with you on the cost. Wish my buddy would finish up with ours and i would lend you it for the weekend


 
That is a very generous offer.  Thank you!

  I asked one person i know with a splitter if I could borrow it and they were hesitant so I didnt push.  Seems like these things are treasured tools that people dont like to lend out. 

My father told me once ( i think he heard it from someone else):  "Two things in life that you never let people borrow, your wife and your chainsaw"


----------



## Sprinter (Jun 19, 2013)

Holzstapel said:


> "Two things in life that you never let people borrow, your wife and your chainsaw"


Good advice. I once loaned a guy an old Skil saw and when he brought it back it he told me it quit on him and wanted to replace it. I told him it was old and that it was probably just the brushes anyway (and it was) and please don't worry about it. Next day I found a new saw on my porch. I felt bad, he felt bad, it was awkward.

Probably good advice on the wife lending too, but I have no experience about that...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 19, 2013)

I've loaned our splitter to friends many times and most times it worked out well. Still, one would think when it was returned the least they could do would be to leave the fuel tank full. If used long enough, change the oil too. Clean the air filter. Try to return it in better shape than it was when you borrowed it. Just think what you'd have spent if you rented one and compare with a neighbor or friend who loans one to you. Why not treat him right? But, there are takers and givers. Seems to be more of one type than the other though.


----------



## mustash29 (Jun 19, 2013)

Get your own splitter, best darn decision I made.  I used to balk at wood > 12" due to the PITA of splitting it.

I found a great deal about 8 yrs ago on CL.  A local guy bought a new unit because he had 2 very large oaks dropped.  He ran 'maybe a few gallons" of fuel through it, and then it sat in his garrage for 3 years.

Very glad I got it because the next year I tweaked my back pretty good at work and was unable to swing a maul.

I got a 1600 splitter for 1200.  I have yet to find something it won't go through.  I've routinely put 20" x 20" stuff on it and it just simply works awesome.  MTD 31 ton, 5" piston, 8 hp Briggs I/C motor, vertical / horizontal.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 19, 2013)

So far I am renting from Home Depot for 1 day, 24 hours for $85 dollars, my out of pocket expense will be buying a 2" hitch ball, I already have the gas so I am thinking this is the way to go with a friend helping me out, especially since I have never used a splitter before...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 19, 2013)

Also, how good are those 5 ton electric splitters for $300 bucks, will they go through red oak with some knots? Would it take a lot longer? Is it better to do it when you have the time, little by little, or can you do it all in one day and be done with it....


----------



## paul bunion (Jun 19, 2013)

The two of you should be able to get a lot cranked out, you definitely can get more than twice the work done with two people working.    One suggestion is to get yourself a beach/sun umbrella set up for the operator if you are working in the sun.  It will make your life much nicer.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 19, 2013)

Great, thanks for the advice, I'm thinking we can get it done too in one day.
How fast does anyone think they can plait a cord with 2 people working? Any thoughts


----------



## Applesister (Jun 20, 2013)

Home Depot is a great place to rent equipment from. They have good quality machinery. They will answer all your questions and show you everything you need to know. They have a great rental center.
You will fall in love with the splitter.
No problem getting a cord done in one day. Two cords would depend on use of time and physical abilities. I can do a cord in a day but my hands get fatigued from tossing splits if its heavy wood.
Have Fun!! ;-)


----------



## Sprinter (Jun 20, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Is it better to do it when you have the time, little by little, or can you do it all in one day and be done with it....


 
Totally depends on how much you enjoy the work.  Personally, I enjoy going out in the evenings for an hour or two with my electric splitter at my leisure.  Seems a lot less like work and a lot more like fun that way... 

My electric does 95% of my stuff, but YMMV.  There are some good recent threads on electric vs gas.


----------



## paul bunion (Jun 20, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Great, thanks for the advice, I'm thinking we can get it done too in one day.
> How fast does anyone think they can plait a cord with 2 people working? Any thoughts


 
With rounds of straight grained wood laid out neat two of you working flat out you can do a cord in an hour easy.  Depending on how your work area is laid out, how small you split them, and how much space you have so the splits don't get in your way as you work your actual production will probably be closer to 2 hours/cord over the course of the day.   (lots of posts on this subject,  search)


----------



## mustash29 (Jun 20, 2013)

Once you get a routine down, things go quick.

I'm at work and can't post pics right now, but you can see my proccessing area here:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/woody-mustash.110700/#post-1464229

Years ago a co-worker bought 180 acres and built a log home.  It was previously logged and had lots of paths through the woods.  I was going over there helping him clean up blowdowns and standing deads.  Drive 20 miles, find / acquire / fetch, cut and fill my s-10 with about 1/3 cord, drive 20 miles home, roll chunks off truck onto splitter table, split, throw in dump cart, push 20 feet, stack under deck.  That was a 3 hr job, so a day's work = 1 cord.

I used to only burn occassionally on my days off and evenings because I was splitting by hand.  The first year I had a splitter I brought home 15 loads or nearly 5 cord and it allmost seemed effortless + I had opened myself up to the bigger stuff.

Then he cleared some fields.  Ripped trees out with an excavator and tossed them on piles.  Similar deal, but I had to winch "dirty" wood off the piles, reppeatedly dull chains, etc.  I gave up.

After that operation dried up, I had a tri-axe load delivered.  I used the 8K truck winch to pull 5 or 6 sticks off the pile 1/2 way.  Instead of running the truck constantly, I ran a cord and plugged the charger in.  Cut untill tripping over stuff.  Drive garden tractor over with splitter attached.  Split.  Drop splitter.  Hook up dump cart.  Move and stack.  If I stack the corners, the cute 1/2 does the main stacking.  It goes quick.

Feb '12 I got a truck load delivered that was to be cut on site @ 20".  I came home from work one day to find the cutter had showed up and cut half of the pile, chunks were rolled off and tossed nearby but the problem was the larger the diameter the shorter he cut them.  My stove was 22.5" deep hence the 20" request, not 14 / 15 / 16 etc.  I was so pissed that I had to stack that undersized crap.  Then I was fuming when my burn times were short.

I don't think I will ever trust another cutter, I'd rather do it myself.  20 +/- 1 is what I shoot for.


----------

